# Gander Outdoors Beware



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Bought some hunting equipment at Gander Outdoors. It wasn,t the right item I needed but I had opened it. I read there sales slip and it says any item opened or used they will not except. Cabela's seemed to take back everything. It was an honest mistake so I figured I could return it or exchange it. When I went there they told me they wouldn't take it back. My first few trips there prior to this were pleasant. I guess it's back to my old favorites and mail order. Beware fellow shoppers Gander s purchases are final.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Hackman said:


> Bought some hunting equipment at Gander Outdoors. It wasn,t the right item I needed but I had opened it. I read there sales slip and it says any item opened or used they will not except. Cabela's seemed to take back everything. It was an honest mistake so I figured I could return it or exchange it. When I went there they told me they wouldn't take it back. My first few trips there prior to this were pleasant. I guess it's back to my old favorites and mail order. Beware fellow shoppers Gander s purchases are final.


What type of item are we talking here?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I finally went into the one in Traverse City a week or so ago. Not impressed, over priced yuppie store.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

I was just there today.And they try to badger you into joining their discount club. I don’t shop there enough to justify spending that amount of money on their memberships


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

stickbow shooter said:


> I finally went into the one in Traverse City a week or so ago. Not impressed, over priced yuppie store.


Just like every other store in traverse city.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Just like every other store in traverse city.


Yea it's a mini Ann Arbor.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

backstrap bill said:


> I was just there today.And they try to badger you into joining their discount club. I don’t shop there enough to justify spending that amount of money on their memberships


That's what I noticed too. Did get my shotgun shells for a 1$ cheaper then anywhere else though. Most everything was "membership" price. Won't make a trip back myself. Nothing Dunhams don't have


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Most RV’rs are Good Sam members so the membership isn’t extra for me. Not much for options in TC, so I go there occasionally.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I doubt I will pass through their doors due to such limited locations. I’ll pay Jays prices and be happy that they are within an hours drive.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

stickbow shooter said:


> I finally went into the one in Traverse City a week or so ago. Not impressed, over priced yuppie store.





Whitetail_hunter said:


> Just like every other store in traverse city.





stickbow shooter said:


> Yea it's a mini Ann Arbor.


:sad: Unfortunately Marquette seems to be moving rapidly in that direction too :sad:. FM


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

i went to the one i Flint, picked up a couple things and went to the checkout. I realized folks were standing in a semi-circle , in front of a counter,not a line, to cash registers, and i don't know which end of the line was the front. Then I seen a return isle sign above.i just asked ,"is this where you make a purchase" and a woman turned and said I don't know, I have been standing here 10 minutes. i looked around to where the cash wraps used to be, they were still there all 3, and no cashiers. I said not me set my items down and left. For me this is good news, as I will never have to waste a second of my time going back


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

I've only been into gander outdoors once and it was good. Cabelas in chesterfield was the closest place I could find a Beretta A300 in stock, so we were heading out there to pick it up for my wife's birthday. On the way there we passed gander outdoors in Utica that I didn't know had opened. I ran in and saw they had the shotgun in stock and it was $30 or so less than cabelas too. My wife ended up joining the good sam club and got another $40 or so off the gun. Plus they were having a big sale on remington shells so we got some 12ga for like $4 a box with the good sam club card, along with some 16 gauge. So I was happy not having to drive as far and being able to save some money.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> I've only been into gander outdoors once and it was good. Cabelas in chesterfield was the closest place I could find a Beretta A300 in stock, so we were heading out there to pick it up for my wife's birthday. On the way there we passed gander outdoors in Utica that I didn't know had opened. I ran in and saw they had the shotgun in stock and it was $30 or so less than cabelas too. My wife ended up joining the good sam club and got another $40 or so off the gun. Plus they were having a big sale on remington shells so we got some 12ga for like $4 a box with the good sam club card, along with some 16 gauge. So I was happy not having to drive as far and being able to save some money.


That can't be you must be mad at them for something !! I bet if you think about it you had to park to faraway from the door and had to walk to far in the rain and a clerk didn't wait on you fast enough ! I mean come on a guy thinks they should take back something (against the store policy ) because it was a honest mistake even tho the reason they made that policy was because of the 1000 plus before him weren't ! He actually had this product in his hand and got the wrong one but somehow he's going to be able to get the right one online only in America can a person bitch about their mistake and blame someone else!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

No Gander for me.
They left folks with gift cards hangin in the wind.
Sure there was time to redeem them before they closed, and before they re-opened under another company.. Amid/despite being out of stock on most things of interest previously buy able online.....
Screw em!


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I doubt I will pass through their doors due to such limited locations. I’ll pay Jays prices and be happy that they are within an hours drive.


I live half way between the 2 Jay's stores and I will go there before Gander. At least at Jays when you ask someone something they know what you are talking about. I went into the one in Gaylord a couple years ago looking for something and they did not have it. The guy I talked to asked about it went to the computer looked it up and said we have to stock this. Took my name and phone number. A coupe weeks later he called and told me they had them in stock now. Next time I went to the UP I stopped and picked some up


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

Waif said:


> No Gander for me.
> They left folks with gift cards hangin in the wind.
> Sure there was time to redeem them before they closed, and before they re-opened under another company.. Amid/despite being out of stock on most things of interest previously buy able online.....
> Screw em!


Is this a serious reply? You said they gave you plenty of time to use the cards, but then complain that you couldn't use them after an allotted time period? Why would the new company honor them any way. It's a separate company the other is gone it went bankrupt. They bought the locations and the merchandise was sold to a liquidation service. I don't understand your logic. 

The sales counter aka customer service counter in flint is a odd to say the least. I don't think they have enough people through the door most of the time to have someone at both locations. 

I use my dad's good Sam membership so that part doesn't bother me their gun prices are a lot better than GM was. I don't think over all their prices are to bad.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

zimmzala said:


> Is this a serious reply? You said they gave you plenty of time to use the cards, but then complain that you couldn't use them after an allotted time period? Why would the new company honor them any way. It's a separate company the other is gone it went bankrupt. They bought the locations and the merchandise was sold to a liquidation service. I don't understand your logic.
> 
> The sales counter aka customer service counter in flint is a odd to say the least. I don't think they have enough people through the door most of the time to have someone at both locations.
> 
> I use my dad's good Sam membership so that part doesn't bother me their gun prices are a lot better than GM was. I don't think over all their prices are to bad.


My logic is the sale and transfer sucked! When Gander is still used predominantly ,it is to benefit from the previous association with Gander Mountain , and it's previous customer base/reputation? Part of the base which was ripped off.
Is it ,or is it not the former Gander that was bought , as well as the name?

There was time to redeem cards . On junk. Stock was reduced of course through normal sales and not restocked. Ammo for one. Processing equipment for another. I know , as I watched online.
Where did the unredeemed cards revenue go? Who cares?
Were it not still called Gander today ,I wouldn't. 
But it is. Or is not depending on how you feel about not accepting responsibility for former customer obligations.

A deal is a deal if you buy the store. But not if you buy a gift card.
I have no problem shopping elsewhere.
And no problem saying , Gander sucks!


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

The one in Marquette is much better than the old Gander Mountain. The only thing I don't like is having to fight off the pitches for their Sam's club every time I check out.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

I was dissappointed when I went into the Flint store yesterday. Practically all of their muzzleloading supplies are Traditions and few CVA. No TC whatsoever. I wanted a few of the TC speedloaders but no joy.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Waif said:


> My logic is the sale and transfer sucked! When Gander is still used predominantly ,it is to benefit from the previous association with Gander Mountain , and it's previous customer base/reputation? Part of the base which was ripped off.
> Is it ,or is it not the former Gander that was bought , as well as the name?
> 
> There was time to redeem cards . On junk. Stock was reduced of course through normal sales and not restocked. Ammo for one. Processing equipment for another. I know , as I watched online.
> ...



They had huge supplies of ammo in the two stores I was in while the liquidation was going on. In fact, I bought 6 boxes of Federal Premium 7mm magnum, 160 grain Nosler Partition. Anyone that got caught with unused gift cards from the old Gander only has themselves to blame because there was plenty if stock of many items at significantly reduced prices.

The fact that a few whiners won't shop there only makes it easier for me to find what I need and be able to check out faster.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

snortwheeze said:


> That's what I noticed too. Did get my shotgun shells for a 1$ cheaper then anywhere else though. Most everything was "membership" price. Won't make a trip back myself. Nothing Dunhams don't have


If it's as bad, or worse, than Dunhams, there is no point of even going inside.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

red wolf said:


> I will pay jays because like any store some prices are better some not. But the staff is great each department has knowledgeable people working in it. Cash out moves super fast when you are ready to go. The business is ran like it should


I used to drive from the U. P. to Cadillac for CMP matches and always made a point of stopping at Jay's. That place is great.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I try to purchase as much from mom and pop stores as possible. 

Gander had no clue what their customers wanted when I worked there.


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

DecoySlayer said:


> If it's as bad, or worse, than Dunhams, there is no point of even going inside.


No where near as bad as Dunham's. Actually Dunham's isn't bad at all. If you sign up for their email coupons there are some good deals often in them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

trucker3573 said:


> No where near as bad as Dunham's. Actually Dunham's isn't bad at all. If you sign up for their email coupons there are some good deals often in them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Was thinking the same myself.. Rechargeable heated gloves, 20 pack of handwarmers, a jerky-sausage gun and another pair of nice gloves for 100$ ......

Try and beat that price anyhwere


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Was thinking the same myself.. Rechargeable heated gloves, 20 pack of handwarmers, a jerky-sausage gun and another pair of nice gloves for 100$ ......
> 
> Try and beat that price anyhwere


Yeah not sure what people exactly expect. I go in knowing what I want and don't need "salesman" service anyway.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

trucker3573 said:


> Yeah not sure what people exactly expect. I go in knowing what I want and don't need "salesman" service anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have to agree. The only time I expect a salesman to answer questions for me is if I am car shopping. If he cant answer or tells me to look it up I am walking out the door.

If I go to a sporting goods store I dont expect the guy at the gun counter to explain anything to me. I might ask a question like......do you carry this gun with a 28" barrel? Should be a yes or no answer.  The only time I have walked out of a sporting goods store disgusted with service is when the guy argues that I dont know what I am asking for. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

trucker3573 said:


> No where near as bad as Dunham's. Actually Dunham's isn't bad at all. If you sign up for their email coupons there are some good deals often in them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Dunham's sells mostly low end junk from what I have seen. Their selection of better products is limited and often less in tune with local needs than Gander, Cabela's etc ever were.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Went to the New Old Location here in Portage and as mentioned, over priced, cheap redo of what was a Very Nice Gander Mountain Store! I won't go back for anything except they have a nice Gun Department with people *actually Behind the Gun counter* and some good pricing there AND *they don't run from you like the employees in Durhams*!




Hackman said:


> Bought some hunting equipment at Gander Outdoors. It wasn,t the right item I needed but I had opened it. I read there sales slip and it says any item opened or used they will not except. Cabela's seemed to take back everything. It was an honest mistake so I figured I could return it or exchange it. When I went there they told me they wouldn't take it back. My first few trips there prior to this were pleasant. I guess it's back to my old favorites and mail order. Beware fellow shoppers Gander s purchases are final.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

trucker3573 said:


> No where near as bad as Dunham's. Actually Dunham's isn't bad at all. If you sign up for their email coupons there are some good deals often in them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Today, I bought a crossbow with all the fixin's that was on sale and used a 20% off coupon for a hard case. Dunham's had the best price and the employees were great.


----------

